# Protein Skimmer question.



## Andrewalex11 (Jan 7, 2017)

So I've decided to start a challenging beginner saltwater aquarium in a 10 gallon nano reef. I've created a pretty slick wood air stone nano sized protein skimmer using some PVC for almost next to nothing and I'm very pleased with the outcome. One question arises though. How much above the water line should the skimmers opening to the catch cup overflow sit? It's working good right now but bubbles are only being produced very low into the tube is that just because it's an empty tank with literally nothing but the mixed water ?


----------



## tylerd (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm getting into saltwater myself right now so don't take this as if I have experience but from what I know so far, there will be very few bubbles at first because there isn't really any buildup of biological "gunk" yet. However I believe that once it's stocked and there is waste being produced, there will be more bubbles and it will fill up higher.
By the way, is there any chance you could post details of the work you did for your DIY skimmer? Sounds interesting and I'd love to see the work that went into it!


----------

